# green slime question??



## snooked321

I had a system recently with it and tech support did a warranty claim on the unit. This unit (frigidaire) had no safetys insalled. The unit was ran who knows how long with a leak in one of the feeder tubes off the dist. on the outside coil in heating. My question is moisture in the system will eventually cause a burnout, right?? This system was full of the green slime on the screens in front of the pistons/distributors. Why would a system generate green slime in one instance and in another generate acid creating a burnout situation??? In another thread i read someone say they do changeouts from bad installs with green slime. Is it the amount of moisture or the time the moisture is in the system? Do you know were i'm coming from here. it is friday night now. Why would moisture in a system in one instance cause slime and in another cause a burnout??


----------



## Yuri

Moisture causes corrosion of the copper and when copper corrodes it turns green. The corrosion attacks all the other surfaces too. Burnouts are when the windings short to the shell of the compressor causing VERY high current draw and overheat the windings and shellac on the windings and cause tremendous heat and a fire inside the compressor. When the windings short there is a huge arc inside the can and that starts the fire.


----------



## DuMass

Could it have something to do with the location of the leak in the system?
Either way though, if the system uses POE oil and has severe moisture contamination, it’s most likely generating both acid and organic compounds like the green slime, so one way or another, it’s probably just a matter or time as to which one finally brings the system down.


----------



## beenthere

Was it actually green slime. Or was it green colored oxidation.

They look similar, but are not the same.

Green slime would be in everything, including the indoor coil and line sets. And would be harming the new outdoor unit, in a short period of time.


----------



## Yuri

OH NO, not the slime:


----------



## nicktech

moisture causes acid, and the acid causes corrsion in the system to include the motor windings' insulation causing the short. Her is a silly, but plausable thought.....could it be someone put leak sealer in it? I used to use a green slime leak seal for my motorcycle tires. I can't imagine it's used for the same thing, but people do the craziest things!


----------



## Yuri

They use it in automotive air conditioners and it is HORRIBLE stuff as it wrecks gauges and causes all kinds of other problems. Hopefully nobody tries it elsewhere.:furious:


----------



## ravenirish

Some of the florescent dyes used as leak indicator solutions are green as well, could this be the source of the green slime?


----------



## beenthere

ravenirish said:


> Some of the florescent dyes used as leak indicator solutions are green as well, could this be the source of the green slime?


No, once you seen green slime, you won't mistake it for leak dye.


----------

